

Ask HN: What kind of eyewear do you use?  - pstinnett

I've been wearing glasses/contacts since second grade. When I first started in my career of staring at a monitor for 8-12+ hours a day my contacts would become irritated easily by the mid afternoon. I switched contact brands to Acuvue 2 Oasys which helped a lot, but my eyes still get tired / irritated by the end of the day (even when taking a short break every hour or so).<p>Which kind of contacts / glasses do you use? Do you like them? How long can you go without your eyes becoming irritated?
======
copper
OP: this could be a vote, maybe?

I use glasses. Higher-n glass for them would be really nice, and light, but
it's above my budget, and apparently too fragile for clumsy people. I don't
like them, but given the alternative, there isn't really a choice :) I wear
them almost all the time when I'm awake (anything between 14-20 hours a day),
and my eyes usually don't get irritated from just wearing them. Sitting in
front of badly configured monitors, though, is a different matter.

I'm scared of the initial starting pain with contacts, else I'd consider using
them.

------
kevinherron
I wear my glasses at work and my contacts when I'm going out or
cycling/running/golfing/sporting.

I haven't found a pair of contacts I can wear for 8-12 hours in front of a
monitor.

------
gcheong
I wear glasses, having stopped wearing contacts for the same reasons you give,
but have recently been considering an implantable contact lens (e.g. visian).
They sound good but don't seem to have made the headway in the market that
lasik has which gives me some pause, but this might have more to do with
doctors having made early investments in lasik before icl were approved.
Anyway, I'm not in any hurry as day to day glasses work fine for me.

------
CyberFonic
I gave up on contacts a long time ago. But some of my co-workers wear them.
You need eye drops to keep your eyes from drying out (blame it on air-con and
your eyes moving less due to looking at the monitor). Personally, I prefer
glasses, but even then I sometimes need eye drops by mid-afternoon.

------
anigbrowl
Glasses. Contacts are OK for walking around and not really painful at all, I
was surprised how quickly I got used to them (and that was a long time ago).
But if you're spending long periods focused on the same distance for reading
or coding then they wear one's eyes out much faster.

------
kakaylor
I use contacts (same brand, Acuvue Oasys) + glasses.

I wear contacts much more than glasses, and have some trouble when I put on my
glasses. In particular the loss of peripheral vision (I have extremely bad
eyesight) when I put on glasses is tough to get used to.

------
stoney
I gave up on contacts - didn't like the idea of jabbing my fingers in my eyes
every day for the rest of my life. I wear glasses all day every day, no
problem. Thinking about getting them lasered.

------
anonymous246
Not single, don't need to be presentable for work either. Gave up contacts. :)
Five-yr old titanium, rimless glasses are doing great.

I _loved_ my daily disposable Acuvue contacts when I wore them. Absolutely
couldn't feel them after about 2 weeks of wearing them. They would dry out
more in winter, but great otherwise. Still miss them when doing physical
activity.

